# web browser



## jr_yeo (Nov 24, 2009)

how to install lynx in FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE? tnx.

and how do i upgrade from freeBSD 7 to 8? tnx.


----------



## renice (Nov 24, 2009)

Handbook?
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/


----------



## SirDice (Nov 24, 2009)

jr_yeo said:
			
		

> how to install lynx in FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE? tnx.


`# cd /usr/ports/www/lynx && make install clean`
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html



> and how do i upgrade from freeBSD 7 to 8? tnx.


http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/updating-upgrading.html


----------



## jr_yeo (Nov 25, 2009)

how to put solved next to the title? tnx.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 25, 2009)

you can't edit your posts yet....
You'll be able to after 10 days and 10 posts


----------

